# Metal wire wrapped around pigeons foot



## GenericUsername (Feb 17, 2018)

2 pigeons made a nest outside my windowsill many months back and since then we've been taking care of them (built a shelter and give them food) but they aren't pets, they still live outside. We've noticed that one of the pigeons has a metal wire or something wrapped around it's right foot. Read online that it puts them at risk of gangrene and now I'm scared. I probably could remove it but I'm not sure how to catch him, and will it be safe for me to try and do it myself? Should I take it to a vet? All advice would be appreciated


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Will you be able to catch him when it gets dark? Just throw a lightweight cloth over him. Try to remove it or take him to a vet to help you, it must be very painful for the pigeon.


----------



## GenericUsername (Feb 17, 2018)

Probably won't be able to catch him when it's dark, this one likes to sleep in this corner in an opposite building, he goes there by like 6PM, I might be able to lure him in a box or something when they come to eat. I looked around and found a cardboard box that might work. What should I do after I catch him? Like I said I'm afraid I might hurt him more so maybe taking him to a vet may be necessary, but that's gonna be hard because of coronavirus quarantines, so I need to prepare to do it myself.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Have your pliers ready for when you catch him. If the end of the wire is not inside the flesh, it will be quite easy to remove. He might get hurt if the loose end is inside the flesh, but a few seconds of pain is nothing compared to having it for the rest of his live. Just make sure he is not bleeding when you release him, they can easily bleed to death. Rather put him afterwards in a covered box for a couple of hours to recover a bit and then release.


----------



## GenericUsername (Feb 17, 2018)

If I catch him he's definitely gonna try and fly away, do I just hold him down into place? Any ways I could calm him down?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Do you have someone to help you? That will be much easier as the one person can hold the pigeon while the other one works on the legs. You won't be able to catch him with your bare hands, use a lightweight cloth or towel to throw over him. If it's only going to be you, keep his body and head covered with the towel and only let the legs stick out. Do this inside your home, if he gets out at least you will be able to catch him again.


----------



## GenericUsername (Feb 17, 2018)

My dads gonna help me, we've already talked about it. I got a closer look at his feet today and the situations even worse, his foot's back toe is folded under the string and I fear in a constricted position like that gangrenes already set in that toe. I'll find a box or something to catch him and tell results as I soon as I can


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Hope you can catch him.


----------

